# There is nothing available in the Caribbean



## Ann-Marie (Jan 13, 2019)

This is so frustrating.  I have not seen anything available in the Caribbean for January or February 2020.  I would really like St. Marteen, St. Thomas or Aruba.  Nothing!!  I could grab Grand Cayman again, but would like to go somewhere different.  Dominican Republic and Mexico is out of the question.  Even Hawaii has nothing!  Is anyone finding this also?


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 13, 2019)

Where are you looking?


----------



## dmbrand (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, I find the same result.  I check that same time frame as well...not much, except all inclusives.  The best option is most likely to put in a request.  I find that about two to three months before check in, more exchange inventory gets deposited; especially if the owner hasn’t been able to rent or changes their plans.  

And then there is always the deposits that show up the day of check-in...not really viable for those of us not located near a major airport.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2019)

Weeks will not likely show up for 2020 until a bit later in the year, as most would have to prepay 2020 to deposit and many won't do that in 2019 MFs were just paid.  Be patient and start ongoing searches.  Your best bets are St Martin and Aruba for Non AI.  With SXM closed for most timeshare owners this past season, I am not sure how that will impact supply.  St Thomas you will not see a lot except the Bluebeards.  The Wyndham has one closed (opening later this year) so I think they did not put any deposits into RCI to better balance any internal movements.  I heard that someone got a studio at Margaritaville and I was shocked to hear this as I never seen them nor did I find a RCI listing for them.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 13, 2019)

A couple of the largest timeshares in St Marten are still closed and being renovated because of the hurricane damage.  I think they are planning to open sometime this year but not sure how that will be affecting deposits.


----------



## Tia (Jan 15, 2019)

I believe all the ts on STT USVI , except Margaritaville and Marriott, are still closed due to renovating post hurricanes. This is going to be the second year people are being asked to pay maint. fees and not able to used their units.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 20, 2019)

Echoing what others have said.  The Caribbean is still recovering from the devastating hurricanes of 2017.  If you think it's frustrating for you, imagine how it is for TS owners who aren't able to use their week but are still on the hook for MFs, not to mention the poor folks whose livelihood is dependent on tourism!


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 20, 2019)

Ann-Marie said:


> This is so frustrating.  I have not seen anything available in the Caribbean for January or February 2020.  I would really like St. Marteen, St. Thomas or Aruba.  Nothing!!  I could grab Grand Cayman again, but would like to go somewhere different.  Dominican Republic and Mexico is out of the question.  Even Hawaii has nothing!  Is anyone finding this also?



This is why I am happy I own points programs because it is a lot easier to reserve places like Hawaii and Caribbean at 12-13 months out (as well as anytime after that) for any season, number of days, view type or room size. I am searching for someone for a Getaway and he wants Marriott in Orlando in August. I am surprised the Getway inventory has not yet been released. I would think getting a Marriott in Orlando as a Getaway would be easy. I was also looking at getting a Getaway for Marbella in April and that has not appeared either so I am using my DPs instead. I am finding that with external exchanges on II, I need to be flexible on dates to get what I want. I have lucked out with some great exchanges but I usually take what is available by searching frequently rather than wait for a request to come in. For awhile, II was calling me 3x a week with offers for things I did not want nor did I request. I kept telling them I had a request in for what I want and please do not call me with alternatives. I have put in requests with SFX that have come through but by the time they contact me, I always have my plans set already.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 20, 2019)

Ann-Marie said:


> This is so frustrating.  I have not seen anything available in the Caribbean for January or February 2020.  I would really like St. Marteen, St. Thomas or Aruba.  Nothing!!  I could grab Grand Cayman again, but would like to go somewhere different.  Dominican Republic and Mexico is out of the question.  Even Hawaii has nothing!  Is anyone finding this also?



RCI points timeshare availability will start showing up at 10 months from check-in. You'll find much more availability at that point


----------



## Coach Boon (Jan 21, 2019)

I feel your pain Anne-Marie. I've tried for a number of years to see if I could get Sint Marten (pre-hurricane), Barbados and Aruba - nada. Mexico you are left with mostly AI and the odd one in Aruba is the same. I get flights, accommodations and AI and not give up my week(s) but I'd prefer to use some leftover units. I might still do Mexico as I have 11 TPU's due to expire in June of this year. I've discovered that Aruba has great food, so why restrict yourself to an AI. 

We've had really cold weather here lately plus a walloping storm yesterday so the only white I want to see now is sand. Still, no options for trading in the islands with RCI is well ....discouraging. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 21, 2019)

Wyndham has two of its resorts on St Thomas that have been closed for all of 2018 and are now listed as closed for all of 2019.  They have reopened the Margaritaville branded resorts in St Thomas and in Puerto Rico. 

How many resorts in St Martin have not yet reopened?  A list I am sure.  

In general there are not huge amounts of availability in the Caribbean anyhow.  The hurricanes has just impacted a lot of the islands with more resorts.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 29, 2019)

I am still searching for St. Marteen, Aruba, Barbados for a 2 BR for mid January to end of February or beginning of March 2020.  So difficult. We are currently in Tobago. Nice change, but would not return. Even Cayman Islands, Morritts Tortuga has nothing.


----------



## legalfee (Feb 5, 2019)

Tia said:


> I believe all the ts on STT USVI , except Margaritaville and Marriott, are still closed due to renovating post hurricanes. This is going to be the second year people are being asked to pay maint. fees and not able to used their units.


Yes we're having to pay MF for the second year and no resort in STT. At least our HOA is providing a RCI certificate for us. Rebuilding is slow because of lack of materials. And permits and inspections taking forever.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2019)

how about renting from an owner?

http://tug2.com/timeshare-classifie...?For-Rent-Caribbean&ResortArea=7&ForRent=True


----------



## JudyH (Feb 19, 2019)

Nothing in Cupecoy or Maho is open. Ocean Club is destroyed.  The Towers has no idea when they are open.  The Sapphire is and always was a moldy mess.  Atrium says they are open.  Look on Jeff Martin's Everything St. Martin to see more.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2019)

Ann-Marie said:


> This is so frustrating.  I have not seen anything available in the Caribbean for January or February 2020.  I would really like St. Marteen, St. Thomas or Aruba.  Nothing!!  I could grab Grand Cayman again, but would like to go somewhere different.  Dominican Republic and Mexico is out of the question.  Even Hawaii has nothing!  Is anyone finding this also?



Worldmark currently has inventory available in all sizes of their units at Elysian Beach Resort , St Thomas VI. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2019)

We took a tour of the STT island on a cruise vacation  last week. Many of the resorts/ hotels are
still under repair on both sides of the island. Trees are down and many of the residential homes and small businesses  still needs a lots of repairs. IMO.


----------



## Shankilicious (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone ever look into or book a Tradewinds catamaran cruise through RCI? It looks amazing to me, I know theres about a 12-1500 per person AI fee but it's not a lot of points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Worldmark currently has inventory available in all sizes of their units at Elysian Beach Resort , St Thomas VI.
> 
> Bill



That makes no sense in that the Wyndham side of things is claiming to be closed for the rest of the year.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2019)

The reservation page for this resort on the WM side shows no inventory available all through 2019. In Jan 2020, the reservation portal shows inventory available and I just tried to make a reservation. This is what happened.

Bill

Your reservation was unable to be completed for the following reason(s):



Due to unforeseen maintenance that is required at the resort, the date(s) requested cannot be confirmed. For additional details regarding the resort's status, please contact Owner Services.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2019)

We passed several timeshare resorts and the construction workers were not moving in a very fast pace to complete the job. I feel it maybe  because the lack of supplies (examples: 2x4, sheet rock, nails, shingles, tin etc.,) and skilled construction  worker  
IMO.


----------



## Tia (Feb 21, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> We passed several timeshare resorts and the construction workers were not moving in a very fast pace to complete the job.



Bluebeard's Castle STT has reported back orders on essential items, delaying projected opening this summer, imagine they are not alone.  Everything has to come in by ship then customs , all on island time. Not to even mention waiting for inspections by the ever slow government in the VI


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2019)

We stopped  at Bikini Beach for a hour during tour to enjoy the beach and a swim into that beautiful blue Caribbean waters.

There were several hotels and resorts along the strip that were under repair.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 23, 2019)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am still searching for St. Marteen, Aruba, Barbados for a 2 BR for mid January to end of February or beginning of March 2020.  So difficult. We are currently in Tobago. Nice change, but would not return. Even Cayman Islands, Morritts Tortuga has nothing.


Morritts just did their 2020 deposits in II


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 26, 2019)

Rci does not allow even a search for The Elysian. Not sure how anyone can say there are plenty of units. 
I did book a week at Morritts. Very happy with that.


----------

